# Cruze 2017 Stalling when the outside temperate is hot



## CYYCPilot172 (Jun 7, 2017)

I am having an issue with my 2017 Cruze LT. If it's above 26C (Canada) outside and I need to stop (for example traffic light) the autostop (annoying) feature will kick in. If the car re-starts on its own and it's at idle for a couple of seconds, the car stutters and stalls. It happens randomly. I reported it to the dealership last summer when I got the car and they couldn't replicate the issue. 

It's happening again this summer. 

I have seen other forums online with this issue in the US and Canada but not getting an answer. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

CYYCPilot172 said:


> I am having an issue with my 2017 Cruze LT. If it's above 26C (Canada) outside and I need to stop (for example traffic light) the autostop (annoying) feature will kick in. If the car re-starts on its own and it's at idle for a couple of seconds, the car stutters and stalls. It happens randomly. I reported it to the dealership last summer when I got the car and they couldn't replicate the issue.
> 
> It's happening again this summer.
> 
> ...


Try a couple of tank fulls of 93 Octane gas (if your not already using it).


----------



## CYYCPilot172 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you. I am already using high octane. I think the car runs better that way but it still happens.


----------

